# Mantis shrimp trap



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

Some monster from the deep terrorizes my 100 gallon. I've had no luck with a bottle trap or worm trap. I have acquired a mantis shrimp trap, and had no luck using a hermit that was partially eaten as bait.
What bait have you used to capture a mantis?
Thanks.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you starve them out a little you will have more success,especially if the bait is stinky. You may have better luck with the lights out as well.
If you can tell what rock he is in you can always remove that rock and pour some soda water in it, that usually makes the inverts come out.


----------

